# Do I Leave Millie on Saturday Evening



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie doesn't get left on her own very often. Not because I don't want to, but I guess as I work from home and I have two 'student-ish' boys hanging around. So by and by, there are often people in the house. If we do go out, I do try to not be more than 4hours. If more than this, I usually get someone to have her.

However, on Saturday night we're off to the theatre and no one will be home. Ideally we should leave home at 5.30pm and wont get home till 11pm. Is it ok to leave her as it will be into the evening when she usually starts to sleep or I may be able to ask a neighbour to take her and return her to an empty house if it gets too late for them.

I don't know what the right answer is.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I'm not sure Julie... You're normally the one GIVING advice . You know Millie more than anyone, I suppose it'd do no harm to say to the neighbours, I'm sure they'd love to have her for a bit then they can pop her back whenever. 
You then might have more of a peaceful mind and will enjoy your night as opposed to worrying about Millie 
You'll do the right thing whatever you choose xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

It's so hard isn't it knowing how long is too long to leave them, with Beau I generally say 3- 4 hrs she'll be fine if I know I'm going to be longer than this then I get someone to come over and sit with her. As others have said you will probably have a much nicer evening out knowing she's with someone rather than worrying if she's ok. Have a lovely night x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm I think you're both right, I probably will relax better knowing someone is keeping an eye on her. I'm not sure how she will feel being dropped home to an empty house. But I guess I won't really know, by the time I get home she'll just be her usual mega happy self, delighted to see us.

Thanks for the comments, really helps and gives me food for thought.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If you can get someone to pop in and give her a toilet break and quick fuss (maybe give her treat) then go for it. It's a rare one off for you and you know she'll give you a very warm welcome and she'll forget all about it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I generally don't leave Betty for more than 4 to 5 hours but I have left her for 6 once and she was fine. I went out awhile back with work and friend dropped Betty at home at 8.30pm, I got in at 1.15am and she saw me, got excited and went straight back to sleep. So I'd imagine Millie would be fine for one evening, especially with a long walk before you leave her. Betty regularly goes from 5pm til 11pm without going to the toilet if we don't go out in the evening, obviously more during the winter!!

What are you going to see?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

4 hours is the longest we go but we have bought tickets for things before now and then not sorted anything with the dogs so usually my OH ends up staying at home, not socially ideal though.If we have managed to go we've arranged for someone just to come in to let them out to the loo and spend a little time. Hope you sort something and have a great evening xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Clare, as a one off I am sure she will be fine, give her a busy day with lots of exercise and she will probably just sleep anyway.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Up until last week we have never been able to leave Beau for very long as we had to start crate training her again as she got very anxious when left (I think due to the steroids she was on) and "ate" the door frame, door etc. I had told Clare (Jedicrazy) that I hated to leave her in a crate as would like her to have the run of the house while we are out and she advised me to give it a go and see if she was ok. I have to say the first time we went out I spent the whole two hours worrying I would find a trashed house but she was absolutely fine. I did have to leave her for four hours yesterday which is a marathon for her but we just gave her lots of exercise beforehand and left the television on so she had something visual and not just the radio and came home to find her fast asleep on the sofa! I am sure Millie will be absolutely fine as dogs have no concept of time it is humans that do all the worrying and as she is used to going all night without needing a toilet break I am certain she wont need one during the six hours as long as she has been out before you leave. Go out, have fun and you will have one heck of a greeting when you return home  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We all have to do the same occasionally, it's hard not to feel guilty but I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you, sage advice all round. I didnt realise that dogs have no concept of time, how odd.

OK, I'll take her for a big tiring walk on Saturday. See if someone can pop in for a bit, otherwise leave her on her own. Love the idea of her falling asleep in front of the telly, with a take away meal and a few cans of beer 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Thank you, sage advice all round. I didnt realise that dogs have no concept of time, how odd.
> 
> OK, I'll take her for a big tiring walk on Saturday. See if someone can pop in for a bit, otherwise leave her on her own. Love the idea of her falling asleep in front of the telly, with a take away meal and a few cans of beer
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.



I thought so too Julie but apparently they often know set routines ie when they are fed, if a member of the family comes home at a certain time but if it is something unusual in their routine they don't know whether it is 3 hours or 6! Some dogs don't have any perception of time even if it is in their routine ie feeding times etc. 

Crikey don't let Beau know she is missing out on the takeaway and beers as she only gets the telly  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Up until last week we have never been able to leave Beau for very long as we had to start crate training her again as she got very anxious when left (I think due to the steroids she was on) and "ate" the door frame, door etc. I had told Clare (Jedicrazy) that I hated to leave her in a crate as would like her to have the run of the house while we are out and she advised me to give it a go and see if she was ok. I have to say the first time we went out I spent the whole two hours worrying I would find a trashed house but she was absolutely fine. I did have to leave her for four hours yesterday which is a marathon for her but we just gave her lots of exercise beforehand and left the television on so she had something visual and not just the radio and came home to find her fast asleep on the sofa! I am sure Millie will be absolutely fine as dogs have no concept of time it is humans that do all the worrying and as she is used to going all night without needing a toilet break I am certain she wont need one during the six hours as long as she has been out before you leave. Go out, have fun and you will have one heck of a greeting when you return home  x


I would love to give Molly the run of the house when I'm out, she's never been destructive nor chewed anything and I can safely go and have showers etc, leaving her to her own devices. My only concern however is that she won't feel secure like she does in her crate? Sometimes she will bark if she hears a noise outside, but will never bark in her crate. Maybe I should go for petrol or something for a short spell and see... Cue the house being turned upside down After me being so cocky!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I would love to give Molly the run of the house when I'm out, she's never been destructive nor chewed anything and I can safely go and have showers etc, leaving her to her own devices. My only concern however is that she won't feel secure like she does in her crate? Sometimes she will bark if she hears a noise outside, but will never bark in her crate. Maybe I should go for petrol or something for a short spell and see... Cue the house being turned upside down After me being so cocky!!


Perhaps, expand the area slowly - I don't trust mine to have complete freedom of the house when I'm out - especially as Ted is only 19 weeks old, they do however have free reign of the hall , kitchen ,stairs and landing - this will extend to the conservatory once it is finished being built!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good idea Colin .. Introduce her gradually.. She'll be thinking "wey hey..this is ALL mine...to do as I please "...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have the run of the house when I go out including bedrooms, but they are often in exactly in the same place when I come home as when I left them with toys untouched. I think they just sleep when I am away and just wait for me to come home.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would go for it. Your dog is over 12 months old and should be able to cope for the evening whilst you are out. The only reason not to go is if you feel you will feel miserable thinking about your dog. As has been said before dogs do not sit there looking at their watch thinking god they have been gone three hours! Dogs left in kennels when their owners go on holiday spend much longer than this alone and in strange surroundings.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No concept of time that's why I get just as excited greeting even if I've only been out for 5 mins


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Thank you, sage advice all round. I didnt realise that dogs have no concept of time, how odd.
> 
> OK, I'll take her for a big tiring walk on Saturday. See if someone can pop in for a bit, otherwise leave her on her own. Love the idea of her falling asleep in front of the telly, with a take away meal and a few cans of beer
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


If it wasn't for the long flight across the pond with the offer of free TV, food, and beer I would come and stay with her myself!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I would love to give Molly the run of the house when I'm out, she's never been destructive nor chewed anything and I can safely go and have showers etc, leaving her to her own devices. My only concern however is that she won't feel secure like she does in her crate? Sometimes she will bark if she hears a noise outside, but will never bark in her crate. Maybe I should go for petrol or something for a short spell and see... Cue the house being turned upside down After me being so cocky!!



Short spells or as Colin has said start of with smaller spaces is a good idea and I am sure Molly will be fine it is us that worry more than them I think. I am going out tomorrow for a couple of hours and going to leave the camcorder set up to see what she does and whether she barks or not - if I find out she has been having wild parties, or drinking my wine she will be in trouble ! Good luck Mairi and I hope Molly doesn't trash your house


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Ali ... Do you know I've often thought of leaving a recorder of some sort to see or hear what she's like when I'm out!! Then I thought, maybe I don't want to know!! 
I'm sure Beau will be just grand xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Thanks Ali ... Do you know I've often thought of leaving a recorder of some sort to see or hear what she's like when I'm out!! Then I thought, maybe I don't want to know!!
> I'm sure Beau will be just grand xx


I chickened out with the filming Mairi as we ended up just going out for a short time as my daughter had to enrol at college so decided to film tomorrow as need to be out a bit longer and if I saw she was being naughty today I may put off going out tomorrow - I am sure she will be ok and will probably just sleep for the whole two hours we are out but I am interested to know if she is good  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok decision made. Millie is going to one of my neighbours. She's already dog sitting for an elderly cocker spaniel who knows Millie, so hopefully they will get on well. I'll give her a key so she can return Millie if it gets too much.

Hopefully now I can go out and relax for the evening.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a great evening safe in the knowledge that Millie will be fine, enjoy yourself x x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ok decision made. Millie is going to one of my neighbours. She's already dog sitting for an elderly cocker spaniel who knows Millie, so hopefully they will get on well. I'll give her a key so she can return Millie if it gets too much.
> 
> Hopefully now I can go out and relax for the evening.


I'm glad you've sorted what you are doing. I hate leaving Betty for more than 4 to 5 hours and usually find someone who can have her for a few hours!!!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted. Hope you had a lovely evening. X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Plans changed slightly, as the cocker spaniel my neighbour is looking after had an upset stomach and she didn't want Millie to catch it.

So she came into Millie at 8pm for 30 mins. We were out from 4.30 till 11.30, when we got home we had the most enormous waggiest bum greeting  She obviously wasn't too upset about being left as she'd eaten her dinner, which to me is a good sign.

Success


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a good time, she probably enjoyed her visit then went back to sleep xx


----------

